# refrigerator electric smoker, need ideas



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I acquired a large commercial single door upright ss frig.

plan is to put a heater element in the bottom, a smoke box over it, a side draft and top vent , most likely with low cfm forced air intake.

I want to set and forget at 225-250ish for split chickens, turkeys etc. so it will need a thermostat control.

no problem with either 110 or 220v got both.

anyone actually got one of these rigs that they can post up some part numbers.

most of the internet stuff is for doing sausage and doesn't get hot enough, and this is not my main focus.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

PM JohnnyQuest (Randall), he's built one.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

The only problem might be the heat..if the fridge is foam filled, it may give off fumes or melt. A lot of people use them for sausage smokers but the highest heat is 165-170F.
I built this one for sausage making, but it was a hot box, so it was designed for heat.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, Allied Kenco should have what you need.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here ya go. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=318144&highlight=Stainless+smokehouse


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I built this one a couple weeks ago and it worked great this weekend for smoking summer sausage then cooking it. I had a refrigerator that I was going to do this with but after reading several folks say the foam needed to be removed I got a cabinet warmer instead. The warmer works great for holding heat and with a single sterno can it will hold 160. I have an electric element in it also but it does not get hot enough so I will be adding another with a thermostat to get it hotter to cook chickens and briskest. Here's a pic of 50 pounds of summer sausage I did Saturday. Smoked for 2 hours then cooked for 4 and it was done. Allied kenco is the place to go to for parts.



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ Very nice ^^^


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I got to biuld me one of these , that sausage looks real good sir .


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

OK thanks all,

I gotta ck on this foam issue a little closer before I start hacking up a good frig, i'm not real sure it's even really broken.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Where are yall finding the food warmers? I've bid on a few, and they wind up selling for more than I care to pay (around $400 I think) 
Coastal, if you just look up the model of your fridge, It should tell you if its foam or fiberglass insulation


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

that summer sausage just made me hungry


----------

